# univibe clones



## Salokin (Nov 10, 2008)

I' m interest by finding a univibe clone, but I don' t know in wich one to go?

-sweetsound mojo vibe, ultra vibe
-Vibe Unit (prescription electronics)
-Fulltone mdv, mdv2
-Provibe
-Megavibe (KR)...


Mojovibe has a nice size, and mdv2 too. I would prefer a vibe that you can control the speed with an expression pedal. I' ve heard very good things about 
the sweetsound' s vibe. 
Thanks for help.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

danelectro chicken salad anyone...???...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pv_Kzj8bt1c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pE_TefG4-zU&feature=channel


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

People get put off by the package and intimidated by the price (If it doesn't cost much, then...), but Danelectro pedals often provide clones of classic pedals. I wouldn't underestimate them.


----------



## Salokin (Nov 10, 2008)

I have heard about those chicken salad' s vibes! It was sounding pretty good on a you tube demo!
Have you ever here some Danelectro' s delays???


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

The MojoVibe is very good. 

I liked a really old Dejavibe that I heard, but the newer ones aren't as good IMO.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

+1 on the Mojovibe. The Aquavibe is awesome, the KR is over the top for my taste, but that's really a question of taste. The fulltone is really transparent keeps the bass and full spectrum of frequencies pretty cool. The pickle vibe from Lovepedal is nice but cuts all the mids. I've tried a ton of vibes the MJM Sixites vibe is also cool, but takes half your board. Depends on what you want to do with it. Some people are looking for a "vibe" and some others want a "leslie" tone.


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

I had a MojoVibe for yrs, I just sold it. It's a terrific pedal. It lacks a bit of treble which was why I sold it but it had more midrange and bite than the DejaVibe. The DejaVibe was a bit too rich for my taste


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I wouldn't bother with a Univibe clone. The Univibe was a cool idea but I think the design has been improved on significantly.


Short of an actual Leslie, the only pedal I've tried that sounds real is this one:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

If you want Univibe clone then I'll throw in for Danelectro as well -- they always do great clones.

But if what you want is a leslie experience then short of the real deal an Eventide ModFactor running in stereo is the best thing I've heard. Mono is great, but stereo is something else. It still doesn't have the same motion in the room that the real deal does, but it's damn close.

The pedal above that Milkman pointed to comes in a close second. But you get a lot more with the ModFactor so it gets my "value for the money" stamp.


----------



## Salokin (Nov 10, 2008)

sproul07 said:


> I had a MojoVibe for yrs, I just sold it. It's a terrific pedal. It lacks a bit of treble which was why I sold it but it had more midrange and bite than the DejaVibe. The DejaVibe was a bit too rich for my taste


You sold it to me, funny! I haven' t receive it, I hope that it' ll be today!
Nova Delay is OK?


----------



## Salokin (Nov 10, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I wouldn't bother with a Univibe clone. The Univibe was a cool idea but I think the design has been improved on significantly.
> 
> 
> Short of an actual Leslie, the only pedal I've tried that sounds real is this one:


For me, the Option 5 rotary is a different thing, a real leslie sound. The Univibe is another thing, another kind of chorus
The Option 5 is on my board, and i' m waiting for that Mojovibe. I' m thinking about keeping both on the board.


----------

